# Awesome Fractals.



## gameboy13 (Aug 22, 2010)

Spoiler

















What do you think? There's more where this came from.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 22, 2010)

I simply LOVED the first one. It reminded me so much of a Heart Container.

You really did some nice work. Way to go!


----------



## Goli (Aug 22, 2010)

I love them.
How do you do that?


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 22, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> I love them.
> How do you do that?


Incendia. It's really easy to use.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 22, 2010)

The first one reminds me of the Heart Container from Twilight Princess, and the last one is just cool.  I didn't really like the second.


----------



## Issac (Aug 22, 2010)

Those are cool! But I wouldn't call them fractals


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 22, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> Those are cool! But I wouldn't call them fractals


Why not?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are fractals, but you can't see the little details because of the resolution. You can see the bigger versions on my deviantART. I would post them here, but they are huge files. (36 MB)


----------



## Rydian (Aug 22, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I simply LOVED the first one. It reminded me so much of a Heart Container.


----------



## janouis (Aug 23, 2010)

wow!i'm looking for a 3d program that is easy to use to play with my designs...i want to try this..tnx!


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 23, 2010)

I love these! Post more pl0x.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 23, 2010)

These are awesome fractals.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 23, 2010)

Latest:


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2010)

You and your Incendia.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Aug 26, 2010)

They look like C4D's heh. The last one down on your first post is good. Keep up the good work :].


----------

